# Paris : AE 2006 : la bouffe exceptionnelle du 15 septembre



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2006)

*Bouffe exceptionnelle du 15 septembre au soir*

Forts de la belle participation de 2005, les Franciliens accueillent les visiteurs de l'Apple Expo à table vendredi 15 au soir.

​ 

*Restaurant des Beaux Arts
* 80, rue Mazarine
75006 - Paris
M° Odéon (lignes 4 & 10)

à partir de 20/20h30  ​


----------



## Taho! (31 Juillet 2006)

- golf
- Taho!
- 






-






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

_moi les listes, &#231;a me saoule mais bon... 
_




- golf
- Taho!
- 






- _[MGZ] al&#232;m_






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Freelancer (31 Juillet 2006)

- golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- 






- _[MGZ] al&#232;m_






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Juillet 2006)

- golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor





-


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Juillet 2006)

​ - golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Août 2006)

​   - golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2006)

​   - golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick:


----------



## WebOliver (1 Août 2006)

​   - golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick:


----------



## daffyb (1 Août 2006)

​   - golf
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick:


----------



## golf (3 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## imimi (3 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Août 2006)

elisnice a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> - elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
> (...)


 Il y a de grandes chances que je sois présent à ces deux soirées, en effet.


----------



## lumai (3 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- 






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## valoriel (4 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Cillian (4 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho!
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-






- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Taho! (4 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
9





- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
9





- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Août 2006)




----------



## Mental Maelstrom (5 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
9





- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick:


----------



## kanako (5 Août 2006)

- golf + 1
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
9





- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick:


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> - golf + 1
> - Taho! + Peroline
> - Freelancer
> - Human-Fly
> ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> - golf + 1
> - Taho! + Peroline
> - Freelancer
> - Human-Fly
> ...


----------



## Pooley (8 Août 2006)

quote=kanako]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- golf + 1
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
9





- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- _[MGZ] alèm_
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
-Pooley





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


je sais pas encore...ah merde j'aurais repris les cours...chaud


----------



## golf (8 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
-
__
10






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## nicolasf (11 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- 
__
10






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- 
__
10






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## macaronique (15 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
__
11






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Stargazer (21 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
__
11






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 0
- 
__
12 + 0






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s't&#226;te... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas&#8230;  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient &#224; ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- touma&#239; (tout d&#233;pend si je viens ou pas &#224; l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Taho! (24 Août 2006)

Et donc la t&#234;te &#224; Toto (d&#233;sol&#233; :rateau: )


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Août 2006)

ah merde je peux plus &#233;diter maintenant mais j'ai pas mont&#233; le compteur...
C'est que j'ai perdu l'habitude moi...

Mais de rien...


----------



## AOSTE (25 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 0
- 
__
12 + 0






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste  





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- 
__
12 + 1






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste  





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## teo (25 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 0
- 
__
12 + 0






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## wip (28 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 0
- 
__
12 + 0






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## El_ChiCo (28 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- 
__
12 + 1






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Kanako
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## kanako (29 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14 (ou treize plus un ? )






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Pooley
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Pooley (29 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14 (ou treize plus un ? )






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
 -Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## iNano (30 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14 (ou treize plus un ?  )






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s't&#226;te... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas&#8230;  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient &#224; ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- touma&#239; (tout d&#233;pend si je viens ou pas &#224; l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 
- Pooley (F&#234;te de l'Huma... )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## iteeth (30 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14 (ou treize plus un ?  )






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
 - iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)


----------



## PommeQ (30 Août 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14 (ou treize plus un ?  )






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s't&#226;te... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas&#8230;  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient &#224; ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- touma&#239; (tout d&#233;pend si je viens ou pas &#224; l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 
- Pooley (F&#234;te de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir l&#224
- PommeQ (l'A11 est ferm&#233;e le 15  surement pour le 16  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14 (ou treize plus un ?  )






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )


----------



## daffyb (8 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
15






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2006)

ah au fait on sait o&#249; &#231;a se fait finalement ?


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
15






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Stargazer 
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
15






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- lumai (trop loin encore)
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )


----------



## Stargazer (8 Septembre 2006)

Heu sinon comme &#231;a c'est normal qu'il y a toujours pas d'adresse pour le resto ?


----------



## lumai (8 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
15






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- Virpeen et iNano (on suivra nos guides...   )
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai


----------



## iNano (8 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
15






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- Web'O. Faut voir... seulement si y a SMG...  
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Freelancer
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
15






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s't&#226;te... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas&#8230;  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient &#224; ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- touma&#239; (tout d&#233;pend si je viens ou pas &#224; l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 
- Pooley (F&#234;te de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir l&#224
- PommeQ (l'A11 est ferm&#233;e le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (R&#233;cup&#233;rage de gens &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arriv&#233;e &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.


----------



## Freelancer (10 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
__
14






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser


----------



## Calor45 (10 Septembre 2006)

Moi je suis tenté mais j'ai pas tellement d'ancienneté dans le forum est-ce que c'est grave ?


----------



## maiwen (10 Septembre 2006)

Calor45 a dit:


> Moi je suis tent&#233; mais j'ai pas tellement d'anciennet&#233; dans le forum est-ce que c'est grave ?


du tout  faut bien commencer un jour hein  (ou pas ...) 

macg&#233; aime les t&#234;tes nouvelles 

nioube un jour, nioube moins nioube le lendemain (en g&#233;n&#233;ral)


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Septembre 2006)

maiwen a dit:


> du tout  faut bien commencer un jour hein  (ou pas ...)
> 
> macgé aime les têtes nouvelles
> 
> nioube un jour, nioube moins nioube le lendemain (en général)



A ce que j'ai compris les gens mordent pas aux bouffes ... Sauf si on s'appele SMG


----------



## Calor45 (11 Septembre 2006)

Bon allez je me lance, j'ai jamais fait ça encore, je viendrais accompagné avec madame.
D'autant plus que ça rentre trés bien dans le programme de mon week end sur paris qui a pour thème " apple expo ".


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Septembre 2006)

Calor45 a dit:


> Bon allez je me lance, j'ai jamais fait ça encore, je viendrais accompagné avec madame.
> D'autant plus que ça rentre trés bien dans le programme de mon week end sur paris qui a pour thème " apple expo ".





Passes au Lou en même temps


----------



## kanako (11 Septembre 2006)

pour t'ajouter &#224; la liste il faut que tu r&#233;ponde en citant le message initial (la liste quoi) tu te rajoute dans la bonne cat&#233;gorie et tu enl&#232;ve les balises quote ( [ quote] et [/quote] avant et apr&#232;s le message&#8230;


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame  
__
14






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame  
__
14







- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Mental Maelstrom : si la date convient à ma compagne, sinon rdv le lendemain 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (11 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame  
__
14






- Amok (seul soir parisien de libre, faut voir)
- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s'tâte... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps chargé, peut être le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas sûr


----------



## Amok (11 Septembre 2006)

Il faudra m'expliquer l'inter&#234;t du "ca ne va pas &#234;tre faisable". J'ai bien envie, un jour, de mettre 40 000 pseudos d'inscrits dans cette rubrique.

A part ceux qui se notent dans "je viens", je suppose que ceux qui n'y sont pas ne viennent pas, non ?

Bon, liste &#224; jour (j'ai r&#233;fl&#233;chi) :





- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame  
__
14







- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- imimi & ikiki (vi vi on s't&#226;te... comme d'hab... )
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas&#8230;  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- touma&#239; (tout d&#233;pend si je viens ou pas &#224; l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 
- Pooley (F&#234;te de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir l&#224
- PommeQ (l'A11 est ferm&#233;e le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (R&#233;cup&#233;rage de gens &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arriv&#233;e &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oubli&#233; que j'avais un concert ce soir l&#224;. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps charg&#233;, peut &#234;tre le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas s&#251;r


----------



## teo (11 Septembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il faudra m'expliquer l'interêt du "ca ne va pas être faisable". J'ai bien envie, un jour, de mettre 40 000 pseudos d'inscrits dans cette rubrique.
> (...)



Les grands mystères de _Rendez-vous_, y'a un _Envoyé Spécial_ dessus jeudi prochain sur F2 , histoire de coller à l'actu 

Ca m'a aussi toujours étonné  mais ça fait aussi le charme du fil


----------



## imimi (11 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
14







- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- elisnice (je crois que je peux pas  mais vous serez au Pascalou le lendemain ? )
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- toumaï (tout dépend si je viens ou pas à l'appe expo..)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps chargé, peut être le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas sûr
- imimi & ikiki


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
16







- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- Aoste
- Teo
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps chargé, peut être le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas sûr
- imimi & ikiki
- Toumaï désolée 

mais j'en compte 16 dans les présents par contre


----------



## Stargazer (11 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Heu sinon comme ça c'est normal qu'il y a toujours pas d'adresse pour le resto ?



Non mais sans dec' c'est une interrogation sérieuse ... 

Personne pour répondre ..?


----------



## teo (12 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
16







- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- Aoste
- wip 
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 
- Pooley (F&#234;te de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir l&#224
- PommeQ (l'A11 est ferm&#233;e le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (R&#233;cup&#233;rage de gens &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arriv&#233;e &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oubli&#233; que j'avais un concert ce soir l&#224;. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps charg&#233;, peut &#234;tre le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas s&#251;r
- imimi & ikiki
- Touma&#239; d&#233;sol&#233;e 

mais j'en compte 16 dans les pr&#233;sents par contre 


___________________________________________________
Je ne serai pas parmi vous


----------



## wip (12 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
16







- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- Aoste
- jul29





- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut &#234;tre)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir l&#224; :sick: 
- Pooley (F&#234;te de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir l&#224
- PommeQ (l'A11 est ferm&#233;e le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (R&#233;cup&#233;rage de gens &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arriv&#233;e &#224; la gare au m&#234;me moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oubli&#233; que j'avais un concert ce soir l&#224;. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps charg&#233;, peut &#234;tre le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas s&#251;r
- imimi & ikiki
- Touma&#239; d&#233;sol&#233;e 
- wip



___________________________________________________


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2006)

- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
16







- [MGZ] alèm
- SirMacGregor
- macinside : même raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout dépendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- Aoste






- Mille Sabords (une prochaine peut être)
- etudiant69: je bosse normalement ce soir là :sick: 
- Pooley (Fête de l'Huma... )
- iteeth (moi aussi je bosse ce soir là)
- PommeQ (l'A11 est fermée le 15  surement pour le 16  )
- maiwen (porcupine tree en concert)
- Stargazer (Récupérage de gens à la gare au même moment ...  )
- Lumai
- Virpeen et iNano (Arrivée à la gare au même moment...  )
- WebO. J'peux pas, j'ai touze avec Finn.
- Freelancer. j'ai oublié que j'avais un concert ce soir là. Je verrai le timing pour m'organiser
- Mental Maelstrom : je peux pas, emploi du temps chargé, peut être le 16, mais c'est vraiment pas sûr
- imimi & ikiki
- Toumaï désolée 
- wip
- jul29, avec regret (trop charrette sur un dossier et le client s'impatiente... :casse:  )



___________________________________________________


----------



## kanako (12 Septembre 2006)

Bon alors y a toujours pas de restau ?
Mais si y avait moyen que ce soit pas trop cher  

j'ai peu d'argent pour ce petit séjour parisien, alors j'ai deux choix si ça coute trop cher : pas venir, ou venir et peu manger (mais ça va être dure !) ^^


----------



## golf (12 Septembre 2006)

Tout arrive &#224; qui sait attendre*  

Comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, ce sera au :

*Restaurant des Beaux Arts
80, rue Mazarine
75006 - Paris*
M° Od&#233;on (lignes 4 & 10)

&#224; partir de 20/20h30*  ​





- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb + 1
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
16






- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- Aoste


----------



## Calor45 (13 Septembre 2006)

Génial 
Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Septembre 2006)

golf a dit:


> Tout arrive &#224; qui sait attendre*
> 
> Comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, ce sera au :
> 
> ...


Franchement, j'en garde un tr&#232;s bon souvenir. 

Celles et ceux qui viendront ne le regretteront pas. 



Amok a dit:


> Il faudra m'expliquer l'inter&#234;t du "ca ne va pas &#234;tre faisable". J'ai bien envie, un jour, de mettre 40 000 pseudos d'inscrits dans cette rubrique.
> 
> A part ceux qui se notent dans "je viens", je suppose que ceux qui n'y sont pas ne viennent pas, non ?


Il m'est parfois arriv&#233; de me poser la question! 

Voici comment je vois les choses : 

En gros, c'est un peu la diff&#233;rence entre des abstentions d'une part, et des bulletins blancs et nuls d'autre part. 
Il n'y aura jamais 40 000 personnes dans la liste de celles et ceux qui ne viennent pas, parce que les personnes inscrites de leur plein gr&#233; et de leur propre initiative dans cette fameuse liste sont en principe des personnes ayant lu le thread, et ayant plus ou moins envisag&#233; de venir ; des gens qui sont d&#233;j&#224; venus &#224; d'autres rencontres MacG (AES ou autres...), ou qui envisagent de venir une prochaine fois, ou qui veulent adresser un coucou &#224; certains convives, etc...
Les personnes qui non seulement ne viennent pas, mais qui en plus ne se sentent absolument pas concern&#233;es par ce thread n'y postent g&#233;n&#233;ralement pas du tout.


----------



## Taho! (13 Septembre 2006)

Je viens de mettre à jour l'en-tête... 

Pour les absents et/ou les retardataires, on devrait terminer, comme d'habitude, sur une after. Quant à savoir où, ce sera à l'arrache, comme toujours. Après, nombre d'absents et de présents ont les numéros de nombre de présents et d'absents, on devrait arriver à se retrouver... en principe !


----------



## daffyb (13 Septembre 2006)

Tout arrive &#224; qui sait attendre*  

Comme l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re, ce sera au :

*Restaurant des Beaux Arts
80, rue Mazarine
75006 - Paris*
M° Od&#233;on (lignes 4 & 10)

&#224; partir de 20/20h30*  ​





- golf + 2
- Taho! + Peroline
- Human-Fly
- daffyb
- valoriel
- Cillian
- macaronique
- El_ChiCo + 1
- Kanako
- Calor45 & Madame 
__
15






- [MGZ] al&#232;m
- SirMacGregor
- macinside : m&#234;me raison que web'o 
- Fab'Fab
- Nico_linux (tout d&#233;pendra du futur emploi du temps...)
- Aoste


----------



## fredintosh (15 Septembre 2006)

Je vous souhaite une bonne soir&#233;e, &#224; laquelle je ne pourrai malheureusement pas participer, because boulot ce soir + aide &#224; un d&#233;m&#233;nagement t&#244;t demain matin...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2006)

j'avais un diner pr&#233;vu de longue date , c'est pourquoi j'ai pas post&#233; avant
Diner annul&#233; &#224; 80%  mi aprem , pus d&#233;finitivement &#224; l'instant. 
Ceci dit je doute pouvoir venir pour le repas , mais... je vais essayer de m'arranger pour passer en fin de repas et pas rester hyper longtemps ( j'ai un planning charg&#233; Samedi et d&#233;s le matn t&#244;t)

A toute peut etre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'avais un diner prévu de longue date , c'est pourquoi j'ai pas posté avant
> Diner annulé à 80%  mi aprem , pus définitivement à l'instant.
> Ceci dit je doute pouvoir venir pour le repas , mais... je vais essayer de m'arranger pour passer en fin de repas et pas rester hyper longtemps ( j'ai un planning chargé Samedi et dés le matn tôt)
> 
> A toute peut etre.



aucun problème, il y a de la place de prévue pour que tu puisses dîner


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> aucun problème, il y a de la place de prévue pour que tu puisses dîner


c'est gentil 
Mais je doute pouvoir diner,  si je passe je passerai  vers 22h-22h30


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Septembre 2006)

Ca se fera sans moi, je récupère ma fille ce soir...
Bisous à tout le monde!


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2006)

Fort sympathique soirée, avec des habitués, des invités surprises, et des nouvelles têtes! :love: 
Repas bien appréciable par ailleurs. :love:


----------



## Pooley (16 Septembre 2006)

pas de bataille de bouffe? 

j'ai rien loupé alors  

me montrez pa sle chemin je connais


----------



## colette (16 Septembre 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Fort sympathique soirée, avec des habitués, des invités surprises, et des nouvelles têtes! :love:



Je faisais partie des nouvelles têtes et j'étais très contente de rencontrer les *anciens*.


à bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

colette a dit:


> Je faisais partie des nouvelles têtes et j'étais très contente de rencontrer les *anciens*.
> à bientôt



ravi que tu aies pu être des nôtres  

comment était la bière normande  

(_je ne pose pas la question pour le chocolat: suffisait de regarder... _  :mouais:


----------



## colette (16 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> comment &#233;tait la bi&#232;re normande



Question go&#251;t, pas mal du tout ...
Question prix ... un peu moins bien. 
C'est peut-&#234;tre parce que j'ai perdu l'habitude de boire des bi&#232;res &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur...



> (_je ne pose pas la question pour le chocolat: suffisait de regarder... _  :mouais:



Je trouve pourtant que j'ai &#233;t&#233; assez raisonnable c&#244;t&#233; chocolat...


----------



## FANREM (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonne soiree
Bon repas
Tres bonne ambiance
Quelques nouvelles tetes tres sympas

Si j'ajoute a cela que les excellentissimes chocolats, tout est dit pour ma part


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Septembre 2006)

colette a dit:


> Je faisais partie des nouvelles t&#234;tes et j'&#233;tais tr&#232;s contente de rencontrer les *anciens*.
> 
> 
> &#224; bient&#244;t



Je ne voudrais pas semer la discorde Lemmy, mais c'est quand m&#234;me &#233;crit en gras...   



Sinon tr&#232;s bonne soir&#233;e &#233;galement. En charmante compagnie coucou: la compagnie ). Bon repas, bons chocolats :love:

A la prochaine...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> En charmante compagnie coucou: la compagnie ).



ben ça on a bien vu: inséparables  :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (16 Septembre 2006)

Arrêtez de parléch de chocolats j'en ai la bouche pleine et vous me faites bavéch sur le clhavier.  

Bon alech' ché pas touch mais faut che préparech pour un dernier passage à l'échpo !


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Septembre 2006)

Le salo ! il en avait gard&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> Le salo ! il en avait gardé !



compte tenu des penchants avérés de certaines _et certains_ pour le produit, on ne saurait lui reprocher sa prévoyance...


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Septembre 2006)

euh... C'est pour moi l'italique ? 
:rose:


Je devrais donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:


> euh... C'est pour moi l'italique ?
> :rose:
> 
> 
> Je devrais donner des points de réputation à d'autre...




"les chiens ne font pas des chats"


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Septembre 2006)

Par contre tu sera gentil de respecter mes parents 
Que tu m'en envoie plein la tête passe encore mais là...


----------



## nicolasf (16 Septembre 2006)

Soirée très sympa, les chocolats ont en effet permis de terminer en beauté !


----------



## colette (16 Septembre 2006)

Lemmy a dit:


> "les chiens ne font pas des chats"



Bon, j'ai compris... La rpochaine bouffe, je viens avec des ... (devinez quoi ?)


----------



## kanako (17 Septembre 2006)

les gens !
très agréable soirée pour moi aussi !
Je profite de ma dernière connection à internet pour poster un peu
après c'est fini (enfin je pense me connecter au moins une fois par semaine trouver un bar wifi tout ça)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit ailleurs, ravie de revoir des gens connus, et aussi d'en renconter d'autres
merci à vous pour la soirée !


----------



## kanako (17 Septembre 2006)

les gens !
tr&#232;s agr&#233;able soir&#233;e pour moi aussi !
Je profite de ma derni&#232;re connection &#224; internet pour poster un peu&#8230;
apr&#232;s c'est fini (enfin je pense me connecter au moins une fois par semaine&#8230; trouver un bar wifi tout &#231;a&#8230

Comme je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit ailleurs, ravie de revoir des gens connus, et aussi d'en renconter d'autres&#8230;
merci &#224; vous pour la soir&#233;e !
 
et &#224; bient&#244;t j'esp&#232;re ! (si vous passez dans le nord&#8230; ou eventuellement par Besan&#231;on )

D&#201;SOL&#201;E, BUG DE 4H&#8230;


----------



## Charles Martel (17 Septembre 2006)

Ploum, EDIT :rose:


----------



## Calor45 (18 Septembre 2006)

Comme dirait l'autre " Bienvenue à Paris mes Amis "
Bon resto, bonne bouffe, bon vin, les gens de mac gé son sympa.
Ont s'éxcusent encore :
1 - D'être parti comme des 'voleurs' relativement tôt ( cause travail pour Laëtitia le lendemain matin ).
2 - De ne pas avoir discuter avec tout les anciens ( vous remarquerez que ce n'est pas écrit en gras  
J'ai quelques photos alors si vous êtes interressé "MP-moi", je vous les enverrai.
Bye


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Calor45 a dit:


> Comme dirait l'autre " Bienvenue à Paris mes Amis "
> Bon resto, bonne bouffe, bon vin, les gens de mac gé son sympa.
> Ont s'éxcusent encore :
> 1 - D'être parti comme des 'voleurs' relativement tôt ( cause travail pour Laëtitia le lendemain matin ).
> ...



ne t'excuse pas: tu as fait de la route pour venir  

et il y aura bien d'autres occasions de nous revoir


----------

